# Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung



## Dr. Kucho (29. Mai 2011)

*Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, hier mal was kurioses:

Bei seinem Staatsbesuch in Polen wurde U.S. Präsident Obama ein sehr ungewöhnliches Geschenk überreicht: Neben einem iPad, auf dem einige polnische Filme abgespeichert waren, übergab Polens Premier Donald Tusk ausserdem eine Kopie von _The Witcher 2_. Ob Obama das hardcore RPG mit den vielen Sex-Szenen schon angespielt hat und ob er überhaupt einen Gaming-PC oder doch nur eine X-Box besitzt, ist noch nicht bekannt.

Geschickter Marketinggag oder ein ernst gemeintes Geschenk?


Quelle


----------



## Hardwarewizard (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

ich denke mir das es doch ernst ist weil ich mein er ist ein ganz normaler mensch selbst mein dad zockt die komplette cod serie,warum soll er dann nicht gerne the witcher zocken? Mir gefällt das game meinen dad und den Arbeitskollegen das ist ein spiel für sage ich eben mal 18-80.Wenn man in dem alter noch auf dem laufenden ist warum nicht


----------



## Garmn (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Is doch eine witzige Idee. Polen hat nicht viel, aber The Witcher 1+2 sind glaube ich ein gutes geschenk für die mächtigste Marionette der Welt .)


----------



## Reigenspieler (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

@Garmn: Marionette von wem?

Cooles Geschenk. Sowas hat wenigstens Witz. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das Barack Obama PC-Spiele spielt.


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



Hardwarewizard schrieb:


> ich denke mir das es doch ernst ist weil ich mein er ist ein ganz normaler mensch selbst mein dad zockt die komplette cod serie,warum soll er dann nicht gerne the witcher zocken? Mir gefällt das game meinen dad und den Arbeitskollegen das ist ein spiel für sage ich eben mal 18-80.Wenn man in dem alter noch auf dem laufenden ist warum nicht


 
Der Mann wird wohl kaum Zeit für ein Spiel haben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen,d ass er schon aufgeschlossen gegenüber Games ist, ihm wird wohl nur die nötige Zeit fehlen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Ein Marketing-Versuch; - als Gegengift zum unchristlichen WitcherII gab`s eine handgeschnitzte schwarze Madonnenstatue aus Tschenstochau und 
einen Ring Krakauer Wurst zur Stärkung.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> @Garmn: Marionette von wem?
> 
> Cooles Geschenk. Sowas hat wenigstens Witz. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das Barack Obama PC-Spiele spielt.


 
Der Industrie natürlich


----------



## Borkenkaefer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Die Idee ist super. Glaube es ist beides ein ernstgemeintes Geschenk und Marketing.
Der polnische Premier wird das Spiel wohl angespielt haben. Immerhin muss er ja wissen was er da schenkt.

Denk auch das Herr Obama Zeit haben wird es zu spielen. Warum sollte ein Präsident keine Freizeit haben.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Ich denke mal, das er in seiner knappen Freizeit besseres zu tun hat, als vorm PC zu kleben. Und dann noch mit dieser komplexen europäischen Software, wo er doch sonst nur "America's Army" spielt.
Wenn der Polen-Chef geschickt war, hat er seinem Kollegen die interessanten Stellen ausgedruckt.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Richtig, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das der Mann Zeit hat zu spielen, es sei denn es ist eine Vorstellung

Gestern nach merkwürdigen unlustigen Menschen hinter noch fragwürdigeren Nicks, schwankte ich selbst in meinem Gemüt.

Daher musste schnell / endlich ein tatsächliches Gegengift eingesetzt werden - es war knapp. PCG gekauft... jeden cent Wert! 

S.143 Rossi shoppt, mehr schreibe ich nicht. Na gut ausser: noch den Namen. Armageddon Hub. Das gabs vom Präsidenten für Polen. [Spaß...

A) um entweder dem nur ein Spielzeug zu schenken o.
B) den doch stellvertretend - kann ja sein das doch Witcher 2 gespielt wird - den nächsten Krieg los treten zu lassen. ...kann aber auch ernst werden] Nein war nur erfunden. Muss "ich" dazu schreiben


----------



## Icejester (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das er in seiner knappen Freizeit besseres zu tun hat, als vorm PC zu kleben. Und dann noch mit dieser komplexen europäischen Software, wo er doch sonst nur "America's Army" spielt.
> Wenn der Polen-Chef geschickt war, hat er seinem Kollegen die interessanten Stellen ausgedruckt.


 
Och, Zeit könnte er schon haben. Ich meine es war Reagan, der prinzipiell nur von 09:00 bis 17:00 Uhr gearbeitet hat (außer in Notfällen natürlich). Einige andere US-Präsidenten haben eher rund um die Uhr gearbeitet. Die können sich das halt völlig frei einteilen. Interessant an der Sache ist, daß man nicht sagen kann, daß die Regierungsqualität der vordergründig arbeitsscheuen im Schnitt schlechter oder besser gewesen wäre als die Arbeit der augenscheinlich bienenfleißigen. Es hat halt viel damit zu tun, wie effizient man arbeiten und delegieren kann.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Zeit könnte er haben. Ob er aber interessiert ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Weiß man denn überhaupt was über des Präsidenten Spielgewohnheiten?


----------



## Pagz (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Industrie natürlich


 
Das hieße dann, dass jeder Präsident gleich regieren müsste, die Industrie wechselt schließlich nicht mit jedem Präsidenten

@Topic: Nette Idee, ich glaube aber kaum, dass der Präsident dafür Zeit hat.




Icejester schrieb:


> Och, Zeit könnte er schon haben. Ich meine es  war Reagan, der prinzipiell nur von 09:00 bis 17:00 Uhr gearbeitet hat  (außer in Notfällen natürlich).



Hat man ja gesehen, was dabei herrausgekommen ist


----------



## Anchorage (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Aufeinmal ist der Mann voll der ober Pro der alles auf Hard Schaft.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Super Idee eigentlich, zu den Erzeugnissen eines Landes - welche man Staatsgästen als Geschenk überreicht - gehören auch durchaus gute Computerspiele, wir befinden uns schliesslich in einer immer mehr digitalisierten Welt ..... mh, wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wie "Mutti" ihren Staatsgästen ein Anno überreicht .... 

(Crysis 2 hab ich jetzt bewusst nicht genannt, das ist zu mies um als Präsent zu dienen  )


Gut, die CE wird wohl ewig in der Ekce rumliegen im Weissen Haus ... vielleicht was für eine seiner beiden Töchter?! Ah ne, pöse Sexszenen und so ..... ~meh. xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Hmm, ausgerechnet in Polen, ob das eine illegale Version von The Witcher 2 ist?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Hmm... "Assassins of Kings"


----------



## X6Sixcore (29. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub eher, dass das ganz schnell in einer Schublade verschwindet, wenn die merken was da für Inhalte drin sind...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Die Frage ist ja auch, darf er Geschenke annehmen?
So weit ich weiß, muss Merkel alle Geschenke, die sie in ihrer Funktion als Kanzler bekommt, abgeben, da sie keinen privaten Vorteil daraus ziehen darf, ob bei bei Obama auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber vorstellen, denn Geschenke haben immer was von Bestechlichkeit.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Kommen die Entwickler aus Polen?
Oder warum ausgerechnet Witcher?


----------



## Schokomonster (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Kommen die Entwickler aus Polen?
> Oder warum ausgerechnet Witcher?


Jap Entwickler sowie die Roman Vorlage vom Spiel kommen aus Polen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hmm... "Assassins of Kings"


 
Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch. 
Ist es von Vorteil einem Präsidenten ein Spiel zu schenken, in welchem es um die Ermordung von Königen, also Staatsoberhäuptern, geht?

(Vorsicht: Sarkasmus)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

jetzt hört man 1 Woche nichts mehr von Obama


----------



## Borkenkaefer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Joa, den wird voll die Sucht packen und er zockt durch.
Mal sehen ob er die nächste Zeit dicke Augenringe hat


----------



## MG42 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Mann, der Halbgott Obama schläft nur 3h am Tag, Rennt jeden Morgen seinen Marathon, 40km Schwimmen und 160k Radfahren und das in nur 6h...  im Urlaub macht er dann noch den zigfachenIronman.

Der ist auch nur ein Mensch, aber er hat sich die Rolle die er spielt doch selbst ausgesucht (da ist nix mit "ich bin mal "kurz" krank und brauche absolute Ruhe" *hust* *hust* ) und muss dadurch, und das Spiel wird natürlich von seiner Security genauestens unter die Lupe genommen damit ein vermeintlicher Explosivstoff auf dem Datenträger nicht als Reaktion auf das gebündelte Licht eines Drives detoniert .

Die von der Sicherheit werden es dann _ausgiebig_ testen, um auf einen Herzinfarkt seitens des Mächtigsten der Welt angemessen reagieren zu können.


----------



## Balder (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Wenn er dieses Spiel spielt, muss er aber erstmal seinen zu unrecht bekommenen Friedensnobelpreis zurück geben.
Zum Spiel "The Witcher 2 " gabs auch einen der neuen Auto Importe aus Deutschland


----------



## Dr. Kucho (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



Balder schrieb:


> Wenn er dieses Spiel spielt, muss er aber erstmal seinen zu unrecht bekommenen Friedensnobelpreis zurück geben.


 
Obama hat den Friedensnobelpreis nicht für seinen Handlungen als Präsident bekommen, sondern für seinen Stellenwert in der politischen Welt: Barack Obama ist der Inbegriff der Demokratie. Seine Wahl zeigt, welche Macht das Volk haben kann, wenn es sich geschlossen über Vorurteile und Hass hinwegsetzt. Der Friedensnobelpreis soll als Beispiel für andere Länder dienen, dass die Demokratie historisches schaffen kann. In kaum einem Land der Welt war der Rassenhass so intensiv wie in den USA. Vor 60 Jahren war das Leben eines Schwarzen in Amerika ein Spießrutenlauf und heute ist einer von ihnen die wichtigste Person des gesamten Staates.

Ausserdem muss er Buschs Sauladen aufräumen und das mit einer Mehrheit der Republikaner im U.S. Kongress. In Amerika zahlst du $20 für eine Aspirin Pille und der Obama wird von der Opposition als Kommunist bezeichnet, weil er mit seiner Gesundheitsreform Medikamente für das gesamte Volk finanzierbar machen will...


----------



## Icejester (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, darf er Geschenke annehmen?
> So weit ich weiß, muss Merkel alle Geschenke, die sie in ihrer Funktion als Kanzler bekommt, abgeben, da sie keinen privaten Vorteil daraus ziehen darf, ob bei bei Obama auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber vorstellen, denn Geschenke haben immer was von Bestechlichkeit.



Ich meine, es gibt im Weißen Haus ein oder zwei Räume, in denen Geschenke anderer Staatsoberhäupter an amerikanische Präsidenten ausgestellt werden. Also, annehmen wird er Geschenke schon dürfen. Alles andere wäre ja auch höchst unhöflich. Ob er sie dann aber wirklich für private Zwecke behalten darf, weiß ich leider nicht.



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss er Buschs Sauladen aufräumen und das mit einer Mehrheit der Republikaner im U.S. Kongress. In Amerika zahlst du $20 für eine Aspirin Pille und der Obama wird von der Opposition als Kommunist bezeichnet, weil er mit seiner Gesundheitsreform Medikamente für das gesamte Volk finanzierbar machen will...


 
Ja. Ist klar. Darum kriegt man ja eine 100er-Packung Aspirin auch für $ 7,99. Der vermutlich gigantischste Mengenrabatt der Menschheitsgeschichte. Das ist zwar billiger als in Deutschland, aber der Durchschnitts-Ami wird von solchen Preisen natürlich hoffnungslos überfordert.

America Pharmacy,America Online Pharmacy,American Pharmacy,Cheap Pharmacy America,America RX, Licensed Mail-Order Pharmacy,Best Prices on the Web,America Drugs ,America Drug Store for discount America prescription drug


----------



## The_Checker (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Haha, .... finde ich ne geile Idee. Es könnte ja mal einer unserer Angi so ein Geschenk machen!!
Wie wäre es mit Lula 3D? Unsere Kanzlerin hat ja sichtlich eine Neigung zur "Offenherzigkeit".


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



The_Checker schrieb:


> Haha, .... finde ich ne geile Idee. Es könnte ja mal einer unserer Angi so ein Geschenk machen!!
> Wie wäre es mit Lula 3D? Unsere Kanzlerin hat ja sichtlich eine Neigung zur "Offenherzigkeit".


 alter jetzt ist mir schlecht....


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Joa, den wird voll die Sucht packen und er zockt durch.
> Mal sehen ob er die nächste Zeit dicke Augenringe hat



Augenringe??  Das will ich sehen wenn er die wirklich bekommt



MG42 schrieb:


> Mann, der Halbgott Obama schläft nur 3h am Tag, Rennt jeden Morgen seinen Marathon, 40km Schwimmen und 160k Radfahren und das in nur 6h...  im Urlaub macht er dann noch den zigfachenIronman.
> 
> Der ist auch nur ein Mensch, aber er hat sich die Rolle die er spielt doch selbst ausgesucht (da ist nix mit "ich bin mal "kurz" krank und brauche absolute Ruhe" *hust* *hust* ) und muss dadurch, und das Spiel wird natürlich von seiner Security genauestens unter die Lupe genommen damit ein vermeintlicher Explosivstoff auf dem Datenträger nicht als Reaktion auf das gebündelte Licht eines Drives detoniert .
> 
> Die von der Sicherheit werden es dann _ausgiebig_ testen, um auf einen Herzinfarkt seitens des Mächtigsten der Welt angemessen reagieren zu können.



Da kannst du recht haben, dann sagen die, nein da ist zu viel Erotik drin, ich frage mich was dann seine Frau dazu sagen wird zu dem Spiel mit so einem Inhalt. Hmm...


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Ich finds eig. ganz nett zu sehen das auch der amerikanisch Presidänt auch nur ein Mensch ist


----------



## ViP94 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es cool. 
Das macht ihn menschlich.


----------



## Porry (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barack Obama erhält The Witcher 2 von polnischer Regierung*

Ich weiß ja nicht genau über den Ablauf von Staatsbesuchen bescheid aber ich denke dass ein PC/Konsolen-Spiel doch etwas Ungewöhnliches sind.
Trotzdem find ich es echt toll. Ich stell mir nur zu gern Obama beim zocken vor, allerdings glaube ich nicht das jemals irgendein Präsident oder Staatschef privat irgendein Spiel spielt. Oder?
Naja trotzdem von mir ein positives Feedback zu der Meldung. 

*Thumbs Up*


----------

